# Looks like there IS going to be a wedding



## Wannabee (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay, now I can spill the beans that I discussed in http://www.puritanboard.com/f117/wedding-dresses-41605/#post515124.

One year ago today we rolled into Escanaba. We had arranged to have dinner with a family in the church and decided to honor that arrangement by driving another 15 miles or so to their home after we had unpacked our truck. We arrived at the Cartwright home and Jared met Bonnie for the first time.

About six months or so ago Jared asked Mr. Cartwright for permission to approach his daughter.

About two months ago Jared asked Mr. Cartwright for permission to pursue her heart.

Last night he called Mr. Cartwright and asked permission to ask Bonnie to marry him.

Our other son, Justin, is in town for the holiday, so he and Jared conspired together this week. Jared rewrote some Delilah song to fit the occasion, and Justin prepared on his guitar. Jared bought a couple dozen roses and bought some old paper to make a map of where he would be.

Early this morning Jared and Justin headed out to the Cartwrights. Only Mark - Mr. Cartwright knew what was going on. Justin sneaked back down a trail behind their house to get things set up while Jared went up and put a note on Bonnie's outside door. Then, as he was sneaking away Vickie (Bonnie's mom) saw him and figured it out. That's when the tears started flowing and she had a good bawl.

Jared called from his cell to make sure someone told Bonnie about the letter. She opened it, but was still a bit sleepy, so started to prepare to take a shower first.  Keep in mind that my sons are outside and it's probably about 2 degrees. Her sister told her she was nuts, and that she needed to follow the map to see what was going on. 

Well, the map lead to another part of the map, just out in their front yard. This lead back to the path behind the house. Bonnie's not great at maps, so she wondered around a bit. Jared called Mark and asked what was going on. Mark told him he might want to start a camp fire. 

Finally Bonnie saw one of the roses on the path. By this time the roses had frozen, but they were still pretty. With each rose along the path Jared had placed a part of the old paper with a character trait of a virtuous woman written on it. He'd also burnt them around the edges for effect.

As she walked up, there he was sitting (shivering) on a blanket he'd laid out. Justin was playing the guitar off to the side, and Bonnie looked down at a wooden box Jared had crafted for her. Inside the box was a brand new Bible, with her name embossed. Well, it was her first name, but our last name. As it became apparent what was happening, he began to sing to her.  She opened the Bible and read a nice poem he had written requesting her to be his wife. Then, when he had finished singing, he pulled out the ring and asked her to if she would marry him. 

We drove over there a bit later. Vickie made us a wonderful breakfast and we had some sweet fellowship. While we were there Vickie saw the Bible. She hadn't seen it yet, and the floodgates opened again.


So, now you don't have to guess anymore. There is no date set yet. I don't know who's going to do it. I wrestle with whether I should or not. And no, I'm not doing the counseling. I do that anyway. 

Please remember Jared and Bonnie in your prayers. She is a dear young lady and we're excited to have her in our family.

Apparently Bonnie's parents have been praying for a godly young man for Bonnie for some time. Jared is a godly young man and I think will make an excellent husband. Pam and I have also prayed for our sons to have godly wives for a long time, and are in no way disappointed with Bonnie. She's already been a tremendous blessing to our family. May God raise up a godly generation and build a godly legacy through them and their children.


----------



## matt01 (Dec 25, 2008)

Congratulations. Exciting news. Praying that the Lord would bless their marriage, and glorify Himself through it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2008)

Great Romantic, that boy of yours. May he find out more about the mystery and grow in Grace with his love.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2008)

Imressive having done it in such a gentleman like manner very prudent.
congratulations on the good news


----------



## lynnie (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh this is soooo sweet!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations! And that was sweet!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## christiana (Dec 26, 2008)

Wonderful, priceless and romantic story! What a beautiful beginning for them!
What great joy for you and your wife! What a blessing to us that you shared! Following the trail of roses to the campfire will be beautiful in the memory bank for years to come!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 26, 2008)

What a great proposal!! Thanks for sharing it. Congratulations to your son, and to you for raising such a gentleman.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 7, 2009)

What a beautiful story! Thanks for sharing and congratulations♥


----------

